# Wood Stove Parts



## Skylark (Oct 13, 2015)

I have found several pieces of 1920's woodstoves such as legs, doors, etc. Is there any market for stuff like that out there? Are they worth taking home and reselling?


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 13, 2015)

Skylark, an ID for specific stoves, it may sell in on ebay. Fancy embellishment would help. Otherwise, scrap iron brings $7 to $9 per hundred lbs. I picked up 1100 lbs over a years time, to sell with the copper and brass I pick up or find with a metal detector. Storage required!


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 13, 2015)

My dad collects stove emblems, which are the usually fancy nameplates that you see on some of the fancier ones.  There is a small market for these but not much money there.  Scrap prices are way down...I think you'll find that you will be lucky to get $2-3/100 lb for steel right now.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks for the help! I will check some of the doors I found next time I go digging and see if they have a fancy design or nameplate.


----------

